# Dp for 16 years



## bayrunner8 (May 16, 2013)

Hi everyone! My name is Melissa and I'm new to this forum so I would just like to introduce myself. I never knew what was wrong with me or that I have dp disorder until I was in my 20's and began researching my symptoms and hence came across it. I am now 29 and I have never been officially diagnosed with this disorder but I definitely know that this is what I have. I haven't always felt this way and it wasn't

until I was in grade seven I was in the playground hanging out with some friends and a kid was throwing pieces of broken up pavement at seagulls and one piece hit me in the head and knocked me to the ground. Since that day I've suffered with panic attacks and some social phobia. I saw a child psychologist afterwards with my mom and was diagnosed with panic disorder and at a young age put on anti anxiety meds to help. Nothing has ever taken away this feeling completely, no meds or therapy sessions have cured me yet. I have found some reduction in symptoms with clonazepam prn or serax. I also exercise regularly and try and eat healthy and reduce caffeine intake which helps a little. This is definitely a challenge to live with this disorder and it takes a lot of strength and resilience to not give up and to continue to make the most of each day. If anyone wants to message me or ask any questions please feel free as we're all here to help and support each other. Also anyone who has any treatment suggestions or cures I would be very interested in learning about what has worked for other people.


----------



## pepe1996 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi I'm new to this I need some advise and help I'm 17 names Jose currently in. High school which Is very difficult since I have dp /dr 24/7 after smoking medical mj I've been suffering for a year and a half almost 2 since last summer I haven't told my parents because I don't want them to know I smoked so i try to act normal but inside I'm dead I need some techniques to help reduce the effects of dr ? Damn you've had it that long ?? Is there hope for me to be myself again?


----------

